# New Canon 100-400 mk2 sharpness



## simonbratt99 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi
Got the new canon 100-400 mk2 lens.
So far not that impressed with the IQ at 400 (f8)

Im using all known bet practises (ie, mirror lockup, no IS, sturdy tripod, remote release etc)

What the best practical way to test it?

thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: New Canon 100-400 mk2*

How are you focusing?


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: New Canon 100-400 mk2*



neuroanatomist said:


> How are you focusing?



Hi

Auto Focusing with centre point only. Ie on a fairly stationary rabbit


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: New Canon 100-400 mk2*



simonbratt99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > How are you focusing?
> ...



Try live autofocus on a tripod. (use liveview) If the image improves, you need AFMA. If its still bad, it might need service. I always check AF adjustment first, its easy to do, and saves wondering why images are not perfect.

Its customary to post a sample image or link one so posters can see what you are seeing rather than guess. Its always possible that a person is expecting too much.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: New Canon 100-400 mk2*

Yes i must upload the 'rabbit' in question.
I try to only view my images at 100% to judge sharpness, otherwise you dont get a proper perspective of sharpness.
Live view is good for manual focusing, i think i did some shots with that also. I check this image data to see if it says manual and auto, and upload some samples later. thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: New Canon 100-400 mk2*



simonbratt99 said:


> Yes i must upload the 'rabbit' in question.
> I try to only view my images at 100% to judge sharpness, otherwise you dont get a proper perspective of sharpness.
> Live view is good for manual focusing, i think i did some shots with that also. I check this image data to see if it says manual and auto, and upload some samples later. thanks



In live view, set your settings to live (Not Quick) autofocus. This causes it to use contrast detect autofocus which is usually more accurate than phase detect. If you carefully manual focus and see a issue, then it also points to a autofocus or lens issue. I've yet to hear of anyone with a bad lens, Canon has really improved the packing as well as the construction, which makes for less damage related issues.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks ill check that too, yes i doubt theres is anything wrong with the lens.
how to i make 100% of the image to post?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2015)

simonbratt99 said:


> thanks ill check that too, yes i doubt theres is anything wrong with the lens.
> how to i make 100% of the image to post?



Just crop to the rabbit and show it at 100%. Have enough of the foreground and background if possible so we can look for front or back focus.


----------



## Aichbus (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: New Canon 100-400 mk2*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've yet to hear of anyone with a bad lens,


Here! The first copy I got was very noticably soft on one side. Changed it and am very happy with the my second copy.


----------



## madspihl (Mar 13, 2015)

I recently put it through my first field test with a couple of guys from up north here in Greenland on a dogsled trip in the Disko Bay area, and I must say I am very impressed with the images at all focal lengths and shooting it wide open.

Attached here are two shots. Both are shot at ISO 640 and 1/2500sec wide open at 400mm (f/5.6) and 164mm (f/5.0) respectively, on a 5D III (in minus 23 Celsius ). Not a whole lot of sharpening in Lightroom was necessary. 

(Edit: The second shot of the dogs was cropped to about 50% of the original frame).

Going through my shots from this trip I had so many keepers even from a very bumpy ride on the sled, doing lots of zooming in and out and having to respond quickly to changing speeds and conditions. I must say I am very happy with this lens - and it kept my 70-200 in the bag most days because of the flexibility of the zoom range (we had good light and I decided to make the DOF compromise to get the range instead).

So in short: I don't see any sharpness, IQ, IS or other issues with this lens. It just performs. 

Full size jpegs are here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilovegreenland/16595055207/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilovegreenland/16767933656/


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2015)

madspihl said:


> I recently put it through my first field test with a couple of guys from up north here in Greenland on a dogsled trip in the Disko Bay area, and I must say I am very impressed with the images at all focal lengths and shooting it wide open.
> 
> Attached here are two shots. Both are shot at ISO 640 and 1/2500sec wide open at 400mm (f/5.6) and 164mm (f/5.0) respectively, on a 5D III (in minus 23 Celsius ). Not a whole lot of sharpening in Lightroom was necessary.
> 
> ...



Your copy looks just fine to me 

Beautiful photos


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 25, 2015)

Better late than never (me that is) , forget the rabbit pic, was too small, going to start a new thread about moon pics, see my lens images there. thanks


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 26, 2015)

heres the post
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25693.0


----------

